# ĐỊA CHỈ XÔNG HƠI KHÔ CHẤT LƯỢNG GIÁ RẺ - MASSAGE KHIẾM THỊ TRÙNG DƯƠNG



## thanhmai2501 (1/1/22)

*ĐỊA CHỈ XÔNG HƠI KHÔ CHẤT LƯỢNG GIÁ RẺ - MASSAGE KHIẾM THỊ TRÙNG DƯƠNG*

_Xông hơi khô một phương pháp trị liệu mang đến cho người sử dụng một sức khỏe tốt và một tinh thần thoải mái. Chính vì thế ngày càng nhiều người lựa tìm đến xông hơi để giải tỏa căng thẳng, mệt mỏi. Cho nên dịch vụ xông hơi được mở ra ngày càng nhiều. Vậy đâu mới là địa chỉ cung cấp dịch vụ chất lượng, giá rẻ?_

*Công dụng của xông hơi khô*

Xông hơi khô là phương pháp xông hơi sử dụng đá được nóng ở nhiệt độ cao để tăng nhiệt độ của phòng xông hơi lên đến hơn 50 độ C. Trong phòng xông hơi này độ ẩm chỉ đạt 10%, vì thế được gọi là xông hơi khô. Biện pháp xông hơi này mang đến rất nhiều lợi ích cho cơ thể của chúng ta. Cụ thể:





Chỉ với 60k bạn có thể xông hơi không giới hạn tại Khiếm Thị Trùng Dương​

- Khi xông hơi nhiệt độ của cơ thể của chúng ta sẽ tăng mạnh. Từ đó giúp giết chết các loại vi khuẩn, ký sinh trùng và nấm trên cơ thể. Đồng thời làm thanh độc cho cơ thể làm các tế bào da trở nên sáng hơn và được trẻ hóa.

- Xông hơi khô giúp tạo ra một “ cơn sốt nhân tạo” làm kích thích và tăng cường hệ miễn dịch. Qua đó cải thiện sự tuần hoàn của máu, làm đào thải các độc tố và ngăn ngừa mụn trứng cá.

- Khi xông hơi xong cơ thể sẽ được giải tỏa khỏi sự mệt mỏi, căng thẳng. Tinh thần cảm thấy thoải mái và thư giãn hơn.

- Một hiệu quả mà hầu hết những người thừa cân nào cũng mong muốn chính là xông hơi khô giúp làm tiêu hao mỡ thừa rất rất hiệu quả. Khi hơi nóng bốc lên lượng mỡ dư thừa ở bụng, đùi và mông tự nhiên sẽ bị đốt cháy qua tuyến mồ hôi. Các phần mỡ khác sẽ săn lại và chỉ giữ lại lượng mỡ vừa đủ để đảm bảo cung cấp đầy đủ năng lượng cho cơ thể. Xông hơi khô còn là một liệu pháp giảm đau rất hiệu quả. Vì thế những người đau khớp nên thường xuyên đi xông hơi để có một hệ xương khỏe mạnh.





Không gian phòng xông hơi rộng rãi sạch sẽ ánh sáng vừa phải​

*Địa chỉ xông hơi uy tín giá rẻ*
Có thể nói xông hơi là một phương pháp trị liệu vô cùng tốt cho cơ thể. Nó giúp cho chúng ta có một sức khỏe tốt và một tinh thần thoải mái. Vì thế nên thường xuyên đi xông hơi để đảm bảo có một cơ thể khỏe mạnh. Nhưng vấn đề là nên xông hơi ở đâu, bởi có rất nhiều phòng xông hơi được mở ra ở các thành phố lớn.

Bạn nên lựa chọn Massage Khiếm Thị Trùng Dương. Đây là một địa chỉ xông hơi được đánh giá rất tốt. Khách hàng đều có những nhận xét hài lòng về cơ sở này.

 - Khi đến đây bạn sẽ được tiếp đón một cách rất nhiềm nở từ những nhân viên của cơ sở. Họ là những người rất giàu kinh nghiệm trong công việc massage, xông hơi.

 - Cơ sở vật chất tại Massage Khiếm Thị Trùng Dương cũng rất tốt, tiện nghi, sạch sẽ. Bởi luôn có một đội ngũ nhân viên vệ sinh lau chùi, dọn dẹp hàng ngày, hàng giờ.

- Nguyên liệu chất lượng: Các dược liệu được Khiếm Thị Trùng Dương đưa vào sử dụng để xông hơi khô, massage cho khách hàng đều là những dược liệu có chất lượng tốt. Tất cả đều có kiểm định nên đảm bảo an toàn với khách hàng.

- Chi phí dịch vụ thấp: So với dịch vụ xông hơi ở những địa điểm khác thì khi đến xông hơi tại đây khách hàng sẽ không phải bỏ ra một khoản phí quá cao. Chỉ 60k bạn có thể xông hơi thoải mái vì không bị giới hạn thời gian. Đó là một trong những lý do ngày càng nhiều người tìm đến dịch vụ xông hơi của Khiếm Thị Trùng Dương. Hình ảnh khách hàng xông hơi tại Khiếm Thị Trùng Dương

Xông hơi khô là liệu pháp trị liệu rất tốt cho cơ thể chúng ta. Hãy lựa chọn dịch vụ xông hơi của Massage Khiếm Thị Trùng Dương để được phục vụ tận tâm với mức giá ưu đãi nhất.

 MASSAGE KHIẾM THỊ TRÙNG DƯƠNG
 Địa chỉ: số 341/4 đường Nhật Tảo, phường 6, quận 10, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Số điện thoại: 098 711 06 88/ 0903155657 - giờ làm việc từ 9h sáng đến 21h tối
Fanpace: Đăng nhập Facebook
Website: http://khiemthitrungduong.com


----------



## trinhtran (23/4/22)

Bài viết hữu ích, ghé máy lạnh triều an để xem sản phẩm nhé


----------

